# ciment



## zephyrous (Jul 17, 2008)

Μετά το 1945, η ιδέα της _Mitteleuropa_ εξαλείφεται, με την εξαφάνιση των πυλώνων της: η προσάρτηση της ανατολικής Πρωσίας στην Πολωνία και την ΕΣΣΔ, η απέλαση των γερμανικών μειονοτήτων, το τέλος των πολυεθνοτικών «μικρών εθνών» στην περιοχή του Δούναβη και, κυρίως, η εξόντωση των Εβραίων, son veritable ciment culturel. 

Εκτός από την κυριολεκτική σημασία του, το ciment έχει και την έννοια του δεσμού. Εκείνο που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι πώς κολλάει με την υπόλοιπη πρόταση. Κάποια ιδέα, για να μη βρεθώ από το πουθενά σε σελίδα του sarant;


----------



## cythere (Jul 17, 2008)

Μια πρώτη σκέψη: ο πραγματικός πολιτισμικός συνδετικός αρμός/κρίκος (με την έννοια του consolider). 
Θα ήταν εύκολο να μας δώσεις τη γαλλική φράση; ))


----------



## zephyrous (Jul 17, 2008)

Λοιπόν:
Apres 1945, l'idee de Mitteleuropa connait une eclipse avec la disparition de ses piliers: bla, bla, bla, et surtout l'aneantissement des juifs, son veritable ciment culturel.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 17, 2008)

Για να εκμεταλλευτώ την πρόταση της Κάρι Σιτέρ, :)



zephyrous said:


> η εξόντωση των Εβραίων, son veritable ciment culturel.


η εξόντωση των Εβραίων, που στην ουσία έπαιζαν το ρόλο του πολυτισμικού συνδετικού κρίκου.
η εξόντωση των Εβραίων, που στην ουσία ήταν, γι' αυτήν, ένας πολυτισμικός συνδετικός κρίκος.


----------



## nickel (Jul 17, 2008)

Το βέβαιο είναι ότι κάτι αποτελεί τον συνεκτικό δεσμό, το συνεκτικό στοιχείο σ' αυτή την υπόθεση (προτιμώ τον όρο «συνεκτικός»). Αλλά έχω μπερδευτεί κι εγώ: ήταν οι Εβραίοι πολιτιστικός συνεκτικός ιστός ή ήταν η εξόντωσή τους ένα συνεκτικό ιδεολογικό στοιχείο;


----------



## zephyrous (Jul 17, 2008)

Α μπράβο! Την ίδια απορία έχω!


----------



## cythere (Jul 17, 2008)

Σου λέει ότι χάνονται οι πυλώνες της Mitteleuropa μέσω των μπλα-μπλα, και κυρίως μέσω της εξόντωσης των Εβραίων οι οποίοι ήταν ο πολιτισμικός αρμός (ο συνδετικός ιστός της πολυπολιτισμικότητας) της Mitteleuropa. Τουλάχιστον, αυτό καταλαβαίνω με το πηγμένο μου μυαλό!


----------



## Palavra (Jul 17, 2008)

Συμφωνώ κι εγώ με τη Σιτέρ: 


zephyrous said:


> Λοιπόν:
> Apres 1945, l'idee de Mitteleuropa connait une eclipse avec la disparition de ses piliers: bla, bla, bla, et surtout l'aneantissement des juifs, son veritable ciment culturel.



Δεδομένου ότι υπήρχαν εβραϊκές κοινότητες σε όλη την Ευρώπη (με κοινά, αλλά συνάμα και διαφορετικά στοιχεία, ανάλογα με τον τόπο κατοικίας), είναι λογικό αυτό το συμπέρασμα.


----------



## zephyrous (Jul 17, 2008)

Άσχετο, αλλά έτσι όπως ξαναβλέπω τη σύνταξη, μήπως πρέπει να βάλω αιτιατική μετά την άνω και κάτω τελεία;


----------



## Palavra (Jul 17, 2008)

Εγώ ψηφίζω ναι.


----------



## cythere (Jul 17, 2008)

Moi aussi!


----------



## zephyrous (Jul 17, 2008)

Μπερδεύομαι γιατί αυτό που λέει μετά την άνω και κάτω τελεία δεν είναι οι πυλώνες, αλλά αυτό που συνέβη στους πυλώνες. Και η ονομαστική και η αιτιατική μού φαίνονται άστοχες. Αυτά συμβαίνουν όταν Ιταλός γράφει στα γαλλικά!!!


----------



## cythere (Jul 17, 2008)

zephyrous said:


> Μετά το 1945, η ιδέα της _Mitteleuropa_ εξαλείφεται, *λόγω της (ίσως;)* εξαφάνιση*ς* των πυλώνων της: *την* προσάρτηση της ανατολικής Πρωσίας στην Πολωνία και την ΕΣΣΔ, *την* απέλαση των γερμανικών μειονοτήτων, το τέλος των πολυεθνοτικών «μικρών εθνών» στην περιοχή του Δούναβη και, κυρίως, *την* εξόντωση των Εβραίων, son veritable ciment culturel.


 
Αν χρησιμοποιήσεις αιτιατική, όπως είπες, και βγει έτσι η παράγραφος, εγώ θα την καταλάβαινα.


----------



## zephyrous (Jul 17, 2008)

Λες; 
Κολλάω επειδή, όταν βλέπω άνω και κάτω τελεία, περιμένω παράθεση. Δηλαδή, αν η πρόταση λέει "η εξαφάνιση των πυλώνων της:", περιμένω μετά να διαβάσω ποιοι είναι οι πυλώνες, και όχι ποια ήταν η κατάληξή τους. Πφ!


----------



## Palavra (Jul 17, 2008)

zephyrous said:


> Λοιπόν:
> Apres 1945, l'idee de Mitteleuropa connait une eclipse avec la disparition de ses piliers: bla, bla, bla, et surtout l'aneantissement des juifs, son veritable ciment culturel.



Τώρα που το ξαναβλέπω, διαφωνώ (με τον εαυτό μου, καλά καταλάβατε). Ζεφ, το aneantissement και τα συναφή δεν είναι ο πυλώνας και νομίζω ότι κανονικά η πρότασή σου θα έπρεπε να είναι:
Apres 1945, l'idee de Mitteleuropa connait une eclipse avec la disparition de ses piliers: avec bla, avec bla, avec bla, et surtout avec  l'aneantissement des juifs, son veritable ciment culturel.

Επομένως, εγώ θα έλεγα:
Η ιδέα [...] χάνεται με την εξαφάνιση των πυλώνων της, δηλαδή με μπλα, μπλα, μπλα και με την εξόντωση των Εβραίων, που στην ουσία ήταν ο συνεκτικός κρίκος της.

Έδιτ: τώρα είδα το ποστ σου. Συμφωνώ μαζί σου και προτείνω: θάνατος στην άνω και κάτω τελεία!


----------



## zephyrous (Jul 17, 2008)

Θάνατος!!!!


----------



## nickel (Jul 17, 2008)

zephyrous said:


> Άσχετο, αλλά έτσι όπως ξαναβλέπω τη σύνταξη, μήπως πρέπει να βάλω αιτιατική μετά την άνω και κάτω τελεία;


Και ακόμα καλύτερα, επανάληψη της πρόθεσης (αν προηγείται): «με την...»

Τείνω πάντως κι εγώ προς την άποψη της Σιτέρ για το λόγο που ανέφερα πιο πάνω, δηλαδή θα ήταν λάθος το «πολιτιστικός» στη δεύτερη περίπτωση, θα χρειαζόταν «ιδεολογικός».


----------



## zephyrous (Jul 17, 2008)

Ιδεολογικό συνεκτικό στοιχείο, δηλαδή;


----------



## sopherina (Jul 17, 2008)

Καλησπέρα! Θα έλεγα "όχι" στην αιτιατική, δεν είναι η προσάρτηση της Πρωσίας ο πυλώνας αλλά ακριβώς η κατάρρευση του πυλώνα. Νομίζω...


----------



## nickel (Jul 17, 2008)

Μπερδευτήκαμε αν και λέμε τα ίδια πράγματα (ή όχι;).

...με την εξαφάνιση των πυλώνων της: με την προσάρτηση της ανατολικής Πρωσίας στην Πολωνία και την ΕΣΣΔ, την απέλαση των γερμανικών μειονοτήτων, το τέλος των πολυεθνοτικών «μικρών εθνών» στην περιοχή του Δούναβη και, κυρίως, με την εξόντωση των Εβραίων, που αποτελούσαν τον γνήσιο πολιτιστικό συνεκτικό ιστό της.


----------



## zephyrous (Jul 17, 2008)

Α γεια σου! 
Σας ευχαριστώ όλες και όλον. :)


----------



## cythere (Jul 17, 2008)

nickel said:


> Μπερδευτήκαμε αν και λέμε τα ίδια πράγματα (ή όχι;).
> 
> ...με την εξαφάνιση των πυλώνων της: με την προσάρτηση της ανατολικής Πρωσίας στην Πολωνία και την ΕΣΣΔ, την απέλαση των γερμανικών μειονοτήτων, το τέλος των πολυεθνοτικών «μικρών εθνών» στην περιοχή του Δούναβη και, κυρίως, με την εξόντωση των Εβραίων, που αποτελούσαν τον γνήσιο *πολιτιστικό συνεκτικό ιστό της*.


 
Αν μπερδευτήκαμε, λέει! Χυλός το μυαλό χάρη στον Ζεφ!
Μία τελευταία επισήμανση: κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη, νομίζω πως εδώ το culturel έχει να κάνει με το πολιτισμικό, όχι με το πολιτιστικό.


----------



## sopherina (Jul 17, 2008)

Ήμαρτον! Τώρα πρόσεξα ότι είχε και δεύτερη σελίδα!!! ))))


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 17, 2008)

Τώρα, το έχετε πιστεύω άνω και κάτω τελεία (...με την εξαφάνιση των πυλώνων της: με την προσάρτηση της ανατολικής Πρωσίας στην Πολωνία και την ΕΣΣΔ, την απέλαση των γερμανικών μειονοτήτων, το τέλος των πολυεθνοτικών «μικρών εθνών» στην περιοχή του Δούναβη και, κυρίως, με την εξόντωση των Εβραίων, που αποτελούσαν τον γνήσιο πολιτιστικό συνεκτικό ιστό της) που λέει ο Νίκελ.


----------



## nickel (Jul 17, 2008)

cythere said:


> ...νομίζω πως εδώ το culturel έχει να κάνει με το πολιτισμικό, όχι με το πολιτιστικό.



Απ' αυτό, απ' αυτό. Μια τεχνητή διαφορά που πάντα με μπερδεύει και πρέπει να ανοίξω τον Μπαμπινιώτη για να την ξαναξεκαθαρίσω και, μόλις την έχω ξεκαθαρίσει, βλέπω την _πολιτιστική πρωτεύουσα_ και τις _πολιτιστικές αλλαγές_ αποπάνω και ξαναμπερδεύομαι.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 17, 2008)

nickel said:


> Μια τεχνητή διαφορά...



Άρα, αφού είναι τεχνητή μπορούμε να επιλέξουμε κατά βούληση, προφέσορ;


----------



## nickel (Jul 17, 2008)

Όταν καταλαβαίνουμε τη διαφορά και μπορούμε να την τηρήσουμε σε ένα κείμενο έτσι που να την καταλαβαίνει και ο αναγνώστης και δεν προδίδουμε κατάφωρα τα κλισέ, καλό είναι να την τηρούμε. (Αρκεί να μη μου ζητήσεις να σου την εξηγήσω.)


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 17, 2008)

Θυμάμαι παλιά τη φιλόλογό μου που μου έλεγε ότι ουσιαστικά είναι το ίδιο, αν και μερικοί έχουν προτίμηση προς το ένα, ενώ άλλοι προς το άλλο.


----------



## cythere (Jul 17, 2008)

Και πάλι κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη, δεν τα θεωρώ ίδια.
Στο μυαλό μου τα έχω έτσι για να τα ξεχωρίζω: πολιτιστικός είναι ό,τι έχει να κάνει με τον πολιτισμό (με τις τέχνες), ενώ πολιτισμικός είναι ό,τι έχει να κάνει με την καθημερινό τρόπο ζωής / διάσταση ενός πολιτισμού (πχ. τη μαγειρική, τα έθιμα, τις παραδόσεις, κλπ).

Δηλαδή, θα πούμε ότι η Πάτρα ήταν η πολιτιστική πρωτεύουσα της Ευρώπης (καθώς αφορούσε τις τέχνες), αλλά θα πούμε "η πολιτισμική επίδραση των Εβραίων στην Ευρώπη" γιατί αφορά ένα γενικότερο modus vivendi ενός πολιτισμού.


----------



## nickel (Jul 17, 2008)

Και για να βρίσκονται, ιδού και τα χρήσιμα σχόλια από το ΛΝΕΓ και το Σχολικό (αντιγραμμένα με το σκανεράκι γιατί δεν προλαβαίνω με τα χεράκια μου).


----------



## Earion (Sep 2, 2012)

zephyrous said:


> η προσάρτηση της ανατολικής Πρωσίας



Πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να κεφαλαιογραφείται: *Α*νατολική Πρωσία.

Η Ανατολική Πρωσία είχε αυθύπαρκτη παρουσία ως κρατική οντότητα.

Το αντίθετο, το δυτικό κομμάτι, δεν έχω ακλόνητη βεβαιότητα ότι χρειάζεται κι αυτό κεφαλαιογράφηση, όπως αυθόρμητα έγραψε ο Ρογέριος:



Rogerios said:


> κατάγονται από την τέως Δυτική Πρωσία



Τι γνώμες έχετε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 2, 2012)

Earion said:


> Πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να κεφαλαιογραφείται: *Α*νατολική Πρωσία.
> Η Ανατολική Πρωσία είχε αυθύπαρκτη παρουσία ως κρατική οντότητα.


Ως εσωτερική κρατική οντότητα, για την ακρίβεια.

Για την κεφαλαιογράφηση, συμφωνώ για το πεζό στη δυτική Πρωσία· όσο για την ανατολική, νομίζω ότι πρέπει να γίνεται σαφές αν η αναφορά είναι διοικητική, εντοπισμένη γεωγραφική (για κεφαλαίο) ή γενικά γεωγραφική (τα ανατολικά της Πρωσίας), για πεζό.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 2, 2012)

ditto


----------



## Marinos (Sep 2, 2012)

_Συγκολλητική ουσία_ είναι μια άλλη πρόταση για το ciment εδώ.


----------

